# With a heavy heart



## Steph_D (Oct 23, 2005)

It is with a heavy heart that I have decided to rehome my first and only foal born here. I bought his dam bred and don't have a clue as to the sire's name. I never got a stallion certificate, even after asking the breeder numerous times. So needless to say, he is not registered. He does make a wonderful pet. But I know my limitations and I'm afraid that I can't give him what he needs. His stifle has been locking almost since birth and it's been getting worse over the last 6 months or so. He's only 18 months old so it's possible that he could grow out of it, but I'm just not sure.

Please no flames about caring for what you have or whatever. I am not asking for anything for my little guy except for a great home with lots of love. He is not show quality and does need gelded. Like I said, I'm not sure about the stifle surgery or not. If anyone is interested, please pm me and I'll see about getting a coggins done on him (I don't have a trailer and the vets here don't like to come out for "just a coggins", but I'll do what I can). I do ask that I get proof that he has been gelded. I don't want anyone to think that they're getting a "free" stallion. His dam never should've been bred because her stifle locked while she was pregnant.

Ok, I know that I'm babbling and I apologize. This is very hard for me and my husband and I have had some serious talks about it. Please pm me if you have any questions.

Stephanie Driver


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 23, 2005)

That took courage Stephie. I hope you find the perfect new home for him.


----------



## mountain_waif (Oct 23, 2005)

....


----------



## virginia (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi

Just wondering if you have found a new home for your little guy?

G


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely no flames from me




You are extremely "responsible" owner in my books!!!!


----------



## Steph_D (Oct 29, 2005)

Nope, nothing yet





Guessing that the perfect home just hasn't read about him yet


----------



## bevann (Oct 29, 2005)

good luck finding the right home for your baby.I had a 4 month old foal whose stifle locked so bad that she drug her foot and was causing more problems for herself.My vet didn't want to do the surgery at that age, but I insisted. She made out fine and I found a really great home for her with Boss Mare.Today several years later she is healthy and happy&runs and plays with the others.I think I made the right decision. The surgery is relatively simple(very small incision&no stitches) and recovery time is short.Good luck.The right person will come along.


----------



## Marty (Oct 30, 2005)

Stephy, contact the MAKE A WISH foundation


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 30, 2005)

Stephanie, I commend you for making a very hard decision. I hope you find that 'perfect' home for the little guy...and soon. In the mean time I would like to make a couple of suggestions which might help him out.

1. trim the back feet different than the front.....a very short, squared off, toe with an upright heel. This shortens breakover time of the back feet and by doing that doesn't allow the patella to ride up so high and get out of place. Sometimes this can make a dramatic improvement.

2. you might try a few days of Rejuvenaid or Foal Aid supplement.......From Buckeye and Progressive feeds. You can talk with those company's representatives for their recommendations about using their products combined with what you are feeding. They might recommend a long term plan of supplementation.


----------



## angie21467 (Nov 5, 2005)

Where are you located? Knowing your location might help someone know better if they can help out or not.


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh goodness! Thanks for reminding me, Angie. I thought I had it under my avatar, but I guess I didn't





I'm in the very SW corner of Missouri and possibly have transportation up north, as far as the St. Louis area.

Still nothing


----------



## shane (Nov 11, 2005)

i wish you luck ,somebodys out there they just havent read about him yet!


----------

